# Sigma to Introduce a 24mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Lens Shortly? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 15, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14195"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14195">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>A new wide angle

</strong>We’re told that Sigma almost has a 24mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art lens ready.  An announcement could come this year or early next year. The build quality and performance will rival that of the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/898831-REG/Sigma_340_101_35mm_f_1_4_DG_HSM.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM</a> we’re told. The lens will be a little more expensive, but Sigma hopes to keep it under $1000 USD.</p>
<p>We were also told that Sigma is planning something “big” for Photokina 2014 a year from now. It was hinted that it could be new super telephoto lenses.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## FrutigerSans (Aug 15, 2013)

Sigma seems poised to take a a leading role in the lens world.


----------



## candyman (Aug 15, 2013)

Great. And the 50mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art?


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 15, 2013)

Will there be 50mm f1.4 ART? : : :

Will there be 200-400mm f2.8 ART for $4000? : : :


----------



## bholliman (Aug 15, 2013)

Sigma and Tamron continue to roll out high quality lenses at prices well below Canon's. At some point this is going to force Canon to reduce prices. 

I only own Canon lenses now, but am certainly open to 3rd party if the quality is similar and there is enough of a discount to offset the slight risk of future (Canon engineered) incompatibility.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 15, 2013)

I like what you're doing Sigma, I really do! It is of no interest to me with the shorter primes anymore, but as mentioned here, a 50mm Art would be. And perhaps supertele next year, hope they don't skimp on the AF for those.

What will Sigma deliver lenses too when Canon and Nikon have filed for Chapter 11 due to the very poor lens sales ;D


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Will there be 200-400mm f2.8 ART for $4000? : : :



That would be too large and heavy. How about a 200-500 f/2.8-4, where the aperture is constant (maximum of 2.8 ) between 200mm and 350mm, then allowed to increase gradually to f/4 as FL increases to 500mm? Even that would be larger than the 200-400s from Nikon and Canon. (I've been suggesting a lens like that to Sigma for about 3 years.)


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 15, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> We were also told that Sigma is planning something “big” for Photokina 2014 a year from now. It was hinted that it could be new super telephoto lenses.



Top level super-selephoto-lenses will definitely be a step up for sigma. But I think it will be a lot more difficult to sell >4000$/€ lenses were AF-performance is even more challenging and customers have higher expectations compared to <1k lenses.


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 15, 2013)

Bob Howland said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be 200-400mm f2.8 ART for $4000? : : :
> ...



How about a 500mm f/5.6 OS HSM 'S'? Handholdable for <=5K?


----------



## MK5GTI (Aug 15, 2013)

if they can complete the rest of the line up with 50mm F1.2 or 1.4 Art, 85mm F1.4 ART and 135 F1.8 with or without OS ART, that would be awesome, i would buy a couple for sure.


----------



## TM (Aug 15, 2013)

Let's hope they do and it's every bit as good as the new 35mm f1.4. I have all "L" lenses, and just received the Sigma 35mm f1.4 and it is amazing so far. Hard to justify paying twice as much just for the Canon name.


----------



## ecka (Aug 15, 2013)

Good news. I'd like it to be the second generation of Sigma's wide *Macro* lenses (24/1.8Macro, 28/1.8Macro).


----------



## Etienne (Aug 15, 2013)

I hope it closes to f/22 . Why do they stop at 16?
Small and light is good too.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 15, 2013)

Cool. I won't be buying a prime in this fl, but still it's cool. Keep up the good work, Sigma.


----------



## Skirball (Aug 15, 2013)

What is an ART lens? It's not an easy term to do a search for.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 15, 2013)

Skirball said:


> What is an ART lens? It's not an easy term to do a search for.



It's just what Sigma calls their new line of high end lenses


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 15, 2013)

Viggo said:


> What will Sigma deliver lenses too when Canon and Nikon have filed for Chapter 11 due to the very poor lens sales ;D



their own camera line...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 15, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > What will Sigma deliver lenses too when Canon and Nikon have filed for Chapter 11 due to the very poor lens sales ;D
> ...



That's just what I was going to speculate. Maybe they've improved their foeven stacked photosite technology and are going to bring out a new camera with it. Maybe that's why they've been creating these significantly higher quality lenses and lens-mount change program in preparation for a new camera of their own.


----------



## weixing (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi,
More importance is reliability and better QC, but only time will time.

Have a nice day.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 15, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Camera-wise I think Sigma has a lot more catching up to do than with their lenses. I would say a vastly improved Sigma camera is not on the horizon (it's not just about sensor technology, you know).


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 15, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > wsmith96 said:
> ...



That's true, and having never used one of their cameras I can't say how bad it was, but if you're shooting in raw then much of the quality rests on the sensor (I'm including all the readout stuff here) and lens. The rest of the camera is just something that should facilitate that. Which, granted, means the ergonomics and UI need to be good. But the heart of the modern DSLR is the sensor which is probably one of the hardest bits to make.


----------



## FocalFury (Aug 15, 2013)

Way to go Sigma! Really looking forward to ART lenses they are coming out with in the near future. The 135/f1.8 OS and 24-70/f2.0 OS would be sweet if the rumors are true.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 15, 2013)

Sigma is on steroids these days with some awesome lens releases... good job Sigma!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Sigma is on steroids these days with some awesome lens releases... good job Sigma!



Yep hat's off to Sigma, they are making some interesting and competitive lenses recently!


----------



## infared (Aug 15, 2013)

Great news...keep them coming Sigma...pull Canon's prices back to reality....puuuuuuleeeeeease.
I would not be in the market for the new 24mm as I have Sigma's 35mm Art Lens (sweeeeeet) and the Canon 24-70mm II....so I kindof have that covered...but hey..this is positive info for all of us!..
Would love to see an Art 50mm in this series..I have the Sigma 50 f/1.4 which I like a lot (and everybody complains about, apparently with good reason...maybe I got lucky for once!)...but if Sigma could come up with a 50mm f/1.2 or f/1.4 in the quality range of the 35mm f/1.4 it would blow all existing (canon, Zeiss, etc), 50mm lenses away...the only thing that would beat it would be the new UBER expensive Zeiss that is slated to appear soon...but hey the Siggy would have AF and be waaaaaay more affordable!!!!


----------



## jhanken (Aug 15, 2013)

> Great. And the 50mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art?



Or the 85mm or 135mm with OS, that would be very cool.


----------



## seamonster (Aug 15, 2013)

for the millionth time: 50mm now! 50mm now! Say it with me!


----------



## risc32 (Aug 15, 2013)

24mm f1.4? i didn't get that impression after i had read this.http://www.lenstip.com/2054-news-Interview_with_constructor_of_Sigma_lenses.html


----------



## that1guyy (Aug 15, 2013)

If they make a super telephoto it obviously won't be an ART lens. They have three lines: Art, Contemporary, and Sports. The telephoto will obviously go into Sports and standard zooms go into Contemporary; primes go into Art.


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I will keep buying.


----------



## jhanken (Aug 15, 2013)

seamonster said:


> for the millionth time: 50mm now! 50mm now! Say it with me!



Just get the current 50mm. It was pretty good on my 5D, it is absolutely ridiculous on my 5D III. What a great lens. If/when it gets the ART treatment, you can upgrade if you think it is worth it. 

The whole reason I got the 35MM was how much I loved the 50mm.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Aug 15, 2013)

Well I tried the current 50 and it had bad focus shifts. So, Art here. Maybe I'll get a second body in APS-C though and then it's obviously going to be the 18-35.

But hey, anyways. Keep hitting me with Art lenses.


----------



## noncho (Aug 15, 2013)

Sigma can make a hit with some affordable super-tele lenses 8)
400/4 would be great, 500 5.6 would be nice. They can renew 300 2.8 and 500 4.5, actually smaller and lighter 400/4.5 may not be a bad idea too.
50-500, 150-500 and 120-400 zooms could be improved.


----------



## Tiosabas (Aug 15, 2013)

400 F4 OS for €4000 would be a game changer for the thousands of serious enthusiasts out there!


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Aug 15, 2013)

I was looking at the Canon 24mm 1.4 for some event work but now i will definitely wait for the Sigma. It's gonna be hard to beat the Canon 24L but hell, if its under 1k and as good as the 35 consider it purchased.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Aug 16, 2013)

Already have the Canon 24L II so I'm not excited about this lens. The 50 Art on the other hand is what I want to see.


----------



## fegari (Aug 16, 2013)

Well i hope it sucks. I´m too much attached to my Zeiss 21/2.8 and can´t justify having both :-\


----------



## mihazero (Aug 16, 2013)

I want it !! If all new lens are any indications of new sigma ... i WANT IT !


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 16, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...




I'm gonna take the flip side of this --- if sigma puts all their effort into lenses, they keep their focus (pun) on glass and that leads to better glass at a lower cost. I am happy with this idea, keep making kick ass new glass that makes me say I may want one (i have been considering a 24mm prime, and have been tempted by the 35, but a 35 while awesome just isn't what i am looking for (prime trilogy- 24 - 50 - 85). This won't drive either canon or nikon out of the lens game, but ----hopefully it will make them flinch on pricing, or, step up their game to make the extra cost more enticing.


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Aug 16, 2013)

Sigma has definitely stepped up their game recently.
I am currently on the fence to buy the 18-35 1.8, what holds me back is the hope for some further price drops when the early adopters have been fed.

The 120-300 2.8 OS is definitely something I would love to have, both for focal length (my longest serious lens is the 70-200 F4 IS, not counting the Tamron 28-300 VC, which has been setting on the shelf for a while now... ) and for speed, but unfortunately at 3+kg it is a tad too heavy and at 3k€ also too pricey for a hobbyist. 

What really is missing is a serious contender for the Canon 100-400, i.e., a moderate zoom-range, only a f5.6 aperture at the long end, but weight < 1500 grams and price <1500€. And of course this lens should continue the trend of Sigma's latest offerings - awesome image quality already wide open. 
Neither the old 120-400 OS, the 150-500 OS, nor the 50-500 OS are good enough in my book to seriously challenge the ancient Canon 100-400. If Canon finally announces a successor, it will probably be 20% better and cost twice as much, which finally moves it out of my hobbyist budget. That will definitely leave a huge gap for Sigma to fill.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 16, 2013)

risc32 said:


> 24mm f1.4? i didn't get that impression after i had read this.http://www.lenstip.com/2054-news-Interview_with_constructor_of_Sigma_lenses.html



Agreed. Perhaps the "hypothetically" he slid in was his scapegoat? Hopefully this doesn't mean he's admitting the 24mm (if the rumor is true) is of lesser quality.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 16, 2013)

Does anyone know about the sales numbers of 24/50/85/135 primes, i.e. why would Sigma add a 24mm next and not rival mediocre-sharp Canon's 50L with a 50mm update of their own or release contenders to the rather expensive 85L/135L?


----------



## sandymandy (Aug 16, 2013)

Maybe because there are plenty of 50s but not many different 24mm lenses


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 16, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Does anyone know about the sales numbers of 24/50/85/135 primes, i.e. why would Sigma add a 24mm next and not rival mediocre-sharp Canon's 50L with a 50mm update of their own or release contenders to the rather expensive 85L/135L?



My guess is because 24mm @ 1.4 has the largest vacancy in the market place. Right now it's just the Canon if you want autofocus, and the Rokinon didn't get good reviews at all compared to their 35mm.

50mm - They're probably working on it, but until they get it right are content with their current 50mm. Like i said, the 50mm prime market has a lot more competitors than the 24mm. It's definitely "ripe for the taking" given the optical performance of the current primes, but it's gonna be a harder sell to non-professionals (the majority of the market) who are content with the current Canon 1.4. 

85mm - Their current 85mm 1.4 is already pretty darn good, and its the only auto-focus 85 1.4 on the market. Updating it probably won't bring in that big of revenue jump, so it's further back on the to-do list.

135mm - The canon is already pretty cheap, so I'm sure they're waiting to perfect OS or a > f/2 design to ensure it can compete with the ~$800 name-brand Canon. 

The market is just more open for fast 24mm prime.


----------



## dirtcastle (Aug 16, 2013)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know about the sales numbers of 24/50/85/135 primes, i.e. why would Sigma add a 24mm next and not rival mediocre-sharp Canon's 50L with a 50mm update of their own or release contenders to the rather expensive 85L/135L?
> ...



+1

Sigma needs to build up its reputation before it goes head-to-head with the entire Canon lineup. But it seems like they've got some fresh talent in both their engineering and business departments. A 24mm prime might not be the most popular length for the average photographer, but it's a favorite amongst pros. Plus, a 24mm is quite versatile on cropped sensors. And for video, it's a great length, especially with the proliferation of all these tiny sensors.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 16, 2013)

Tiosabas said:


> 400 F4 OS for €4000 would be a game changer for the thousands of serious enthusiasts out there!


+1


----------



## infared (Aug 16, 2013)

fegari said:


> Well i hope it sucks. I´m too much attached to my Zeiss 21/2.8 and can´t justify having both :-\



LOL! The Zeiss is neiss!


----------



## Simen1 (Aug 16, 2013)

All full frame lens companys make an 24mm f1.4. Canon, Nikon, Sony, Sigma, Carl Zeiss, Samyang.

Sigma should rather make something uniqe. An APS-C equivalent. 15/16mm f/1,4.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Aug 16, 2013)

Maybe a stupid question and maybe answered on those 4 pages, but is this a full frame lens?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 16, 2013)

schmidtfilme said:


> Maybe a stupid question and maybe answered on those 4 pages, but is this a full frame lens?



Yes, DG is Fullframe DC is not.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 16, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > wsmith96 said:
> ...



+1 I really would have preferred to pick up a 24 or a 50 rather than a 35, as all of my primes are Canon vanillas (with the exception of my 100L). But since the 35 is so awesome, I absolutely have no regrets. The 24 would be a great addition, but I will hold out for an 85 or a 135. Since all the Sigma rumors are CR1, who knows what's next?


----------



## alipaulphotography (Aug 17, 2013)

Sigma 85mm is currently one of my favourite lenses.

I have been considering the canon 24mm but I will certainly wait to see what sigma have to offer first.


----------



## roadrunner (Aug 17, 2013)

While I love the idea of a 24mm, I wish they would put out an updated 50/85mm art series lens first. I absolutely love my Sigma 35mm, a lens I was predisposed to hate (I don't like owning non-canon lenses, mainly due loss of value), but I was so blown away by the 35mm I would jump on a new 50mm the instant it was available. The currnent Canon lineup at 50mm is abysmal at best, so I am sure a Sigma 50mm would be every bit as popular as the 35mm. While I would like to buy an art series 85mm, I'm happy enough with my Canon 85mm 1.8 that I would not likely upgrade to it.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 17, 2013)

roadrunner said:


> While I love the idea of a 24mm, I wish they would put out an updated 50/85mm art series lens first. I absolutely love my Sigma 35mm, a lens I was predisposed to hate (I don't like owning non-canon lenses, mainly due loss of value), but I was so blown away by the 35mm I would jump on a new 50mm the instant it was available. The currnent Canon lineup at 50mm is abysmal at best, so I am sure a Sigma 50mm would be every bit as popular as the 35mm. While I would like to buy an art series 85mm, I'm happy enough with my Canon 85mm 1.8 that I would not likely upgrade to it.



The 85 1.8 is a good value, but it's delicate. Mine took I minor hit and wouldn't auto-focus again. I'm hoping someone comes out with an 85 f/1.4 IS .


----------



## mustafa (Aug 18, 2013)

roadrunner said:


> The current Canon lineup at 50mm is abysmal at best..........



Isn't this a bit of an exaggeration? To what purpose?


----------



## dirtcastle (Aug 19, 2013)

mustafa said:


> roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > The current Canon lineup at 50mm is abysmal at best..........
> ...



If you look at Amazon lens sales, Canon 50mm lenses are at #1, #5, and #38. The Sigma 50mm is at #65. I'm not saying sales is everything. But clearly the market doesn't agree. And I'm not saying Canon's 50mm lenses couldn't benefit from improvements (they each have shortcomings). Canon's 50mm f/1.4 might be delicate, but it's gotta be one of the best deals ever.And, not only is it sharp as hell, but it's IQ and bokeh have serious character.


----------



## roadrunner (Aug 19, 2013)

mustafa said:


> roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > The current Canon lineup at 50mm is abysmal at best..........
> ...



You're right, it was a bit of an exaggeration. I apologize for that. I try to stay away from responses like that =)

More realistically, I should have said decent at best. I don't feel that would be an exaggeration. I'm a wedding/couples portrait photographer, so my needs don't cover everyone's needs. The Canon's 50mm F1.2L's weather sealing, while nice, isn't really completely necessary for me.

Here's my run down of Canon's current lineup, and why I refuse to make another 50mm purchase until they refresh it, or until Sigma comes out with their new 50mm. 
Canon 50mm F1.2L - Great build quality, but the optics aren't up to current standards. Note, I did not say the optics suck, but they could clearly be better. This is a recurring theme across all their 50mm lenses right now though. Also, the price is far to high for me to even consider over their much more reasonably priced 50mm 1.4.

Canon 50mm F1.4 - The best value out of the line up, I would say, but it is still softer than I would like for making a purchase in 2013. Also, the autofocus is in need of an update. All-in-all, a decent lens.

Canon 50mm F1.8 - A great lens for the price, but at $99, just about anything would be a good deal. It is just as sharp as it's more expensive siblings, has abysmal build quality, loud and slow-ish autofocus, and not the best looking bokeh. I own two of these.

So yes, it isn't abysmal. But I would say it is in need of a refresh, and very soon. I'll make due with cheap, toy-like build quality of the 50mm f1.8, but I will definitely buy a new 50mm if and when Canon chooses to release one. I would much rather buy from Canon than Sigma for a few reasons, the 35mm is the only Sigma I own, but if Sigma were to release a new 50mm on par with the 35mm, and they priced it $400-$500 cheaper than the 50mm L, I would definitely purchase it.

Hopefully that clears up my post a bit with less exaggeration.



dirtcastle said:


> mustafa said:
> 
> 
> > roadrunner said:
> ...



Like I said to Mustafa, I did exaggerate a bit, but I don't think the top-selling lenses on Amazon is really indicative of quality.

For example, I even mentioned I own 2 50mm 1.8's myself. While a great value, it's poor build quality, focus, and bokeh quality aren't awesome. Sure, it's awesome for $99, but I'm looking from a professional perspective here.

Same goes for the 1.4. I think that is the best value out of Canon's lineup, but like you said, I feel it's build quality, auto focus, and corner sharpness could be improved quite a bit.

Canon's 1.2 is soft in the corners and extremely expensive. If you need this lens, you need it. But for me, I don't need weather sealing. It is nice, but not necessary, and I just don't feel like that justifies the cost over the 1.4.

As for Sigma's 50mm being #65? Good. I've used that lens, and I liked it better than all of Canon's... when it worked. Consistency was shoddy at best, they definitely have some quality control issues there. Basically, I'm not happy with the 50mm landscape across the board, which is why either Sigma releasing a 50mm Art on par with the 35mm Art, or Canon releasing a new 1.4 would make me very happy.


----------

